# CPC-A/CMBS Looking for Coding/Billing job in Buffalo, NY



## jenp0913 (Jul 29, 2010)

JENNIFER L. PETRIE
jennpetr@hotmail.com

OBJECTIVE
Seeking an employment opportunity in a Medical Coding/Billing position where I can utilize my education, certification and professional skills to assist your office in meeting the goals for your business.


QUALIFICATIONS SUMMARY

Recently received designation of Certified Professional Coder through the AAPC
Adept in dealing with sensitive, confidential personal & financial information
Thrive in deadline driven environment
Demonstrated history of producing accurate, timely reports and meeting stringent insurance guidelines. 


SKILLS
* Medical Coding		            		* CPT/ICD-9/HCPC	
* Reimbursement & Electronic Billing           	* Windows 7/Word/Excel
* Medical Terminology & Anatomy               	* Medical Manager & Medent
* Risk Assessment	                                	* Customer Service	         


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Erie & Niagara Insurance Association
3/2005 - 9/2009
Property Insurance Underwriter
Review of Property Inspections and Issue Recommendations for noted hazards
Review all New and Renewal Landlords, Homeowners, Mobile Homeowners and Condo risks for Coverage Eligibility. 
Claims and Loss History Review as it relates to Underwriting.


Roger A. Franklin Agency, Williamsville, NY
2/2003 – 3/2005
Sales & Service Account Executive
Personal & Commercial Auto and Property Insurance Sales/Service
Risk Management
Claims Support
Auditing

North American Health Plans, Amherst, NY
12/1997 – 1/2003
Third Party Administrator – Health Insurance
Health Insurance Claims Analyst
Member & Provider Services Representative
Enrollments & Benefits Administration

Allstate Insurance – Wayne LeVan Agency, East Amherst, NY 
1/1995 – 12/1997
Sales Representative
Auto & Homeowners Insurance Sales
Client Services
Administrative Duties

Dr. Mehmet Erk, OB/GYN – (Through Dunhill Staffing)
1994-1995
Medical Secretary- Reimbursement Support
Specialized in Disability and Commercial Insurance forms
Charge Entry and Payment Posting
Delinquent Accounts Review/Collection
_____________________________________________________________						

EDUCATION & LICENSES

Medical Coding/Billing/Terminology						2010
Bryant & Stratton Business Institute

Property & Casualty Insurance							1994
Bryant & Stratton Business Institute

Liberal Arts – English				                                     
Buffalo State College																	
CPC-A and AAPC Member								2010

NYS Insurance Dept.  Brokers License				 	1994 - Present

CMBS – *Pending exam results 7/30/10


----------

